# Weight limit for using the LATCH?



## vrclay (Jun 12, 2007)

It just occurred to me that I might need to stop using the latch install for our Marathon and Boulevard. Is there a weight limit for using the latch?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes, there is a limit, but it it is determined by the vehicle, not the carseat. What cars do you drive?


----------



## vrclay (Jun 12, 2007)

one is a 2005 Prius and the other is a 2001 Suburu Outback


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Subaru LATCH limit is 60# child and carseat combined (Subaru is the only manufacturer with this stipulation: all other manufacturer's limits are child's weight only).

Toyota defers to the carseat manufacturer, and Britax has a 40# LATCH limit unless otherwise specified by the vehicle manufacturer.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Where do you find this information? I looked in our manual for the car (2003 Suburban), as well as the manual for the carseat (Marathon), and I can't seem to find it. I'm sure I'm overlooking it, but it is frustrating me.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Chevrolet has a 48# LATCH limit, and since the Marathon allows LATCH up to the vehicle manufacturer's stated limits (the 40# is a default), you are fine using LATCH to 48#.

I have a book with all the information. I use it quite a bit at carseat clinics. It *should* be in the manuals somewhere, but I am not familiar with all vehicle manuals. In the Marathon manual, it's on page 2, first column -- although some manuals list a 48# limit, they reverted back to a 40# default limit in or before 2009.


----------



## beth37 (Jul 14, 2007)

Can I hijack for a quick question?
chickabiddy-- I have a 2007 Nissan Quest and my 40# DS is in a Graco Nautilus. I have been searching all over for this information, would you be willing to look up my van/carseat? Thank you so much!

Edit: for typos


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Nissan: 48#
Nautilus: 48#.


----------



## beth37 (Jul 14, 2007)

Sorry it took so long for me to get back and say THANK YOU!! (i've been offline with a sick kid and sick hubs.) Thanks for taking the time out to look that up for me!


----------

